# I'm going to have my 'first' performance and I need some help?



## Yoshi

So, I just got invited to play piano during this important dinner at some restaurant. I'm no professional pianist, some of the people attending to the meeting happen to know me so they decided to pick me. Obviously I'm scared but I couldn't say no because I have to start somewhere right? Especialy because the only time I performed to an audience I forgot the entire thing and embarassed myself in front of everyone. I really need to learn how to play in front of people.

Unfortunately I don't have much time to prepare, so I wanted to ask if any of you know simple and well kown musical pieces that sound good? What kind of music would you like to listen during a dinner?

The only pieces I got completely ready yet are: Fur Elise (obvious one is obvious), Moonlight sontata first movement and Canon in D.


----------



## Aramis

I would get bored to death if pianist in restaurant would play those pieces you mentioned.

What about some light and tuneful waltzes?


----------



## Yoshi

Aramis said:


> I would get bored to death if pianist in restaurant would play those pieces you mentioned.
> 
> What about some light and tuneful waltzes?


Me too. But I thought they were popular ones that the general public knew, and maybe keep them a bit interested.

Thank you for those links I really wanted to prepare a chopin waltz but I wasn't sure which one. I'll search for the sheets of those pieces and see if it's worth it considering I don't have much time.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

There is no right answer to this question. It's all about suitability to the situation. If it's anything like DJ'ing (which I think it is), then the best scenario is to have a large repertoire so that you can react to the audience.

The safe option would be soft, unintrusive jazz. I'm no expert on jazz so I can't describe it better, but I hope you know what I mean.

Aramis's walzes are also a good choice.

Don't pick pieces that are too laden with emotion - it can make for a very stressful soundtrack to a meal. Moonlight sonata is perhaps too dramatic and dark, but should be ok if you put it amongst other, more light hearted and less-demanding pieces (EDIT: I mean, demanding for the listener).


----------



## Krummhorn

In past experiences of venues with pianos in restaurants, the piano keys can be very greasy. so I always take along something to clean them with. Even the most upscale restaurants had greasy keys , in fact, they were the worst ones.


----------



## Yoshi

Ignis Fatuus said:


> There is no right answer to this question. It's all about suitability to the situation. If it's anything like DJ'ing (which I think it is), then the best scenario is to have a large repertoire so that you can react to the audience.
> 
> The safe option would be soft, unintrusive jazz. I'm no expert on jazz so I can't describe it better, but I hope you know what I mean.
> 
> Aramis's walzes are also a good choice.
> 
> Don't pick pieces that are too laden with emotion - it can make for a very stressful soundtrack to a meal. Moonlight sonata is perhaps too dramatic and dark, but should be ok if you put it amongst other, more light hearted and less-demanding pieces (EDIT: I mean, demanding for the listener).


Oh Jazz isn't a very good idea for me because I know nothing about it actualy I never even played jazz before  I'm clueless.
Yes I understand about moonlight. It might be too dramatic, its a shame really because it's my favourite of the 3 . I still have much to think about it.



Krummhorn said:


> In past experiences of venues with pianos in restaurants, the piano keys can be very greasy. so I always take along something to clean them with. Even the most upscale restaurants had greasy keys , in fact, they were the worst ones.


Haha thanks for the tip


----------



## Praine

You should replace Moonlight Sonata with the second movement from the Pathetique (



). Quite popular, very beautiful and less soporific.

Also if everyone's just sitting around drinking coffee or whatever, a lot of Erik Satie's music would be a nice choice (and it's all relatively simple as well).


----------



## Yoshi

Praine said:


> You should replace Moonlight Sonata with the second movement from the Pathetique (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Quite popular, very beautiful and less soporific.
> 
> Also if everyone's just sitting around drinking coffee or whatever, a lot of Erik Satie's music would be a nice choice (and it's all relatively simple as well).


Oh thank you so much! I almost forgot that I actualy started to learn that same movement some time ago. That really is a great idea I should go back to work on it.

And Erik Satie might be a good idea. I remember playing his Gymnopédie no.1 when I was little. I might still have the sheets somewhere.


----------



## Lukecash12

Jan said:


> Me too. But I thought they were popular ones that the general public knew, and maybe keep them a bit interested.
> 
> Thank you for those links I really wanted to prepare a chopin waltz but I wasn't sure which one. I'll search for the sheets of those pieces and see if it's worth it considering I don't have much time.


Honestly, you don't need to worry about that at all. A sizable portion of why people only know a few classical pieces is because we patronize them, thinking they would find anything else to be dull or boring. Trust me that it won't turn out that way. If it sounds accessible, and is somewhat catchy, they will enjoy it. Don't underestimate the general public, my friend.

But that's just my two cents.


----------



## emiellucifuge

How about Dvoraks Humoresque.. the famous one!

Dont play fur elise


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

emiellucifuge said:


> Dont play fur elise


Yes I forgot the mention this. If they are old enough to have children, they may already be sick of this one.


----------



## GraemeG

Fur Elise is out. No no no no.

Scarlatti is your friend...

Graeme


----------



## Rasa

As long as the music keeps flowing it's fine. It's important to play only pieces that you either know, or know you can get yourself out of a spell if needed. My advice regarding to stage fright is start studying. Now. All the time.

Play 2 pieces you know well at the beginning and end of each set. other then that, it's unlikely anybody will really listen to you.


As people said, Fur Elize (Let's call it a Bagatelle shall we?) is horrible. It's so cliché even clichés get curling toes when they hear it.


More simple tunes:

Le Petit Negre, Debussy
Kinderszenen (Particularly the first, second and last), Schumann
Two-part inventions, Bach
Mikrocosmos (first few books, if you want something slightly modern), Bartok
Nocturne Op9 n2, Chopin.


----------



## Yano_07

Everytime I hear Fur Elise playing, I always get the creeps. 

Canon in D is just fine, but not a good one if you're planning to play the whole piece infront of public. ( including those who doesnt know classicals that much ) Coz it will be... well... boring for those who'll listen to you.


----------



## Head_case

Me too. 

My dining fantasy is that some unassuming geek will come up to sit by the piano, and thrash out Alexander Scriabin's Piano Sonatas from start to end, including the Black Mass, and the mad professor's hair flailing around like Medusa's hairdo with all the emotional ecstasy written in the music.

Btw - maybe have a few improvised 'pop' songs you can pull out on piano and surprise them, to liven it up? Most diners will just ignore the music, unless it is downright terrible, or if you start wielding keystrokes for 'Three Blind Mice' out. Chill and enjoy


----------



## Stunt21

+1 for throwing Fur Elise away.

As someone said, Satie might also be your friend for this, take a look to his Gymnopedies and Gnossiennes, or even Ogives, ask for the sheets if you need them.

Depending on the mood of the people there, maybe you should get there some pieces by Philip Glass, it's incredible how many and how many different kinds of people will like some of them.

Greetings and good luck!


----------



## Yoshi

Thank you all for your help  Your suggestions were great. 
I've been playing in a few dinners and now I was invited to be a regular pianist in a at least 2 hotels. I'm still not sure if I'll accept it because I don't have much free time but it would be a great oportunity to practise my performance to an audience that I don't know. Because lately I've only been playing to people I know and never felt nervous about it.
I finaly feel like I've done something right


----------

